# Land Speed Racing at Loring



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Very cool Frank  I'd like to make it out to Loring. Even though LSR is a tough spectator sport, it is a good time for me. When on a team, it's always hurry up and wait 

I am interested to see how you plan to do a 1P battery with the EnerDel cells. They (EnerDel) have designed and tooled a 1P plastic frame for the cell but gave me a pretty expensive quote for them.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm interested too, lol. I've *heard* they have a 1P holder but haven't seen it. I think the issue with reworking existing cells is having to rebend half the tabs (changing direction 180*) w/o over-stressing them. Instead of two +'ve tabs facing each other you could alternate +, -, +, -, etc. (end to end) and use OEM clamps on half the interconnections.

Loring is a great facility in that the pits are all in one place (easy to walk around, talk, etc.) and it's never over-crowded. Near the end of the events folks are always hot-lapping, essentially running until they can't stand it any more. Some guys have made over 20 runs/event. 200 mph, take long shutdown, stop to pick up your time slip, boogy back to the pits and run again. <10 minute cycle time in a few instances! I've volunteered there since it started in 2009 and really enjoy it. My wife has even taken to accompanying me (and enjoys herself as well) which says a lot because she's not, uh, shall we say, really a motorsports person.


----------

